# Total Space 500GB



## daimhin (Sep 30, 2008)

We went into the DVR listing tonight and noticed the 922 was showing it was 96% full. It wasn't this way yesterday and didn't record a ton of stuff today so I quickly deleted a couple shows we had watched already but still showed 92% full. I remembered I had some space on my external HD so I went in to transfer some programs to it and that's when I noticed my Total Space for the 922 was showing to be 500 GB. I thought it should be 1 TB or am I wrong on this? What are other people seeing when they look on the media transfer page?

Eric


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It's been mentioned many times - user space is 0.5 TB (1/2) , other half is dedicated to VOD.


----------



## daimhin (Sep 30, 2008)

But if this is how it has been since I got the unit, why would it go over night from 45% full to 98% full with only 1 new program recorded (30 minutes of HD).


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

The 922's FW [SW] is very buggy - we're still discussing those here ...


----------



## daimhin (Sep 30, 2008)

Well guess I have run into a new one.  A technical report has been filed with Dish about it.


----------



## daimhin (Sep 30, 2008)

Well no call back from Dish about the report, but when I just checked I now have 31% used so something corrected itself.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

perhaps night reboot cleared memory corruption ...


----------



## sdsanta (Feb 21, 2006)

I had a similar problem, I was showing 100% full after I deleted all my recordings! i couldn't record anything because the 922 thought it was full. It mysteriously cleared up over night, and then my search function wouldn't work. Ended up getting a replacement box, so far everything is working OK.


----------

